# london, uk



## junfan (Apr 12, 2008)

is there anyone from united kingdom?? just thought I would ask as it would make me feel alot better?? or london?


----------



## Tanith (May 29, 2008)

Im from the UK but in Scotland so a bit far away


----------



## jona (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi there! Sorry this is quite a long time after your first post.
I'm in London, yeah. Camden actually!

I'm a derealisation rather than depersonalisation sufferer, but still. Nice to meet you! I was wondering whether there were any actual support groups that met in London, but I can't find any... Exactly how rare ARE these conditions I wonder?


----------



## cxc_20081 (Aug 9, 2008)

Removed


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

SOMEONE BAN THIS PIECE OF SHIT^^^^^^^


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey what did cxc_20081 say? :?


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

^^^yeah ive noticed alot of them on here recently


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

^^^ yeah probly something like that. i wish there were more of us canadians


----------



## Dick (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm in london, Queen mary uni


----------

